# help with hanging mdf doors



## boschboy (21 Sep 2020)

can someone help a newbie out hang some doors made up a 3x2 frame they call it scant 63x38 mm knocked up a couple of doors
made from 12 mm mdf shaker style so 24 mm what is the best way to hang them kitchen door style any advice thanks


----------



## Doug71 (21 Sep 2020)

Some of Peter Millards videos might help you


----------



## Cabinetman (21 Sep 2020)

63x38 , That’s pretty massive for kitchen doors do you mean cabinet doors or between rooms doors?


----------



## boschboy (22 Sep 2020)

sorry for the confusion there for an alcove doors are 75 inches high 18 wide there going in 3x2 frames


----------

